# VERSA MAX



## GR8HNTG (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anybody tried the NEW VERSA MAX from Remington ? It seems to be a really good all around gun. Any thought?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a very good review on the Versa Max at shotgunworld.com under the Remington forum.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Remington has been recalling all of them for accidental firing without touching trigger.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Remington has been recalling all of them for accidental firing without touching trigger.


Disregard the above statement. Not one ounce of truth to it. Just another Remington hater trying to spread false information. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check back on some past reviews, or call Remington. Plus I don't really care what brand someone buys. And for your info I own some Remingtons now.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> check back on some past reviews, or call Remington. Plus I don't really care what brand someone buys. And for your info I own some Remingtons now.


And I own one...Like I said, your statement is total B.S. and you know it. I should call Remington, then maybe they could go after guys like you for defamation. Paste a link to the articles that state that these guns are discharging without pulling the trigger...bottom line.....put up or shut up....


----------



## GR8HNTG (Jan 6, 2007)

Does sound as if there was a problem... BUT they have fixed it...

Safety Warning And Recall Notice

Product Recall Notice 
Warning

DO NOT USE YOUR REMINGTON VERSA MAX SHOTGUN

Remington has found that a limited number of its Versa Max shotguns may have hammers out of specification. This condition may result in inconsistent firearm performance. Inconsistent firearm performance may result in property damage, serious personal injury or death.

If you have a Remington Versa Max shotgun immediately discontinue use of the shotgun and contact Remington at 1-800-243-9700, Prompt #4. Remington will arrange for the return shipment of your Versa Max shotgun and upon receipt will immediately inspect and retrofit your Versa Max shotgun and return it to you at no cost to you. All Versa Max shotguns that have the hammer enhancement will contain a "V" stamped that can be seen by looking in the ejection port or through the carrier.

No other firearms are affected.

SAFETY IS FIRST

Remington wants to ensure that you enjoy years of safe and dependable service from your Remington Versa Max shotgun. For any consumer questions or instructions on how to return of your Remington Versa Max shotgun please contact the Remington Consumer Service Department at 1-800-243-9700, Prompt #4.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Safety First

Always observe the Ten Commandments of Firearm Safety and wear approved eye and ear protection anytime you are shooting.

November 12, 2010

Download this notice in PDF format

Check to see if your VERSA MAX™ is affected by the safety recall here


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

This was a year ago and it was for an out of spec hammer and it only affected the first few guns, most were still at the warehouses and only a few were in the hands of consumers. There has been NO guns going off accidently without touching the trigger......that is total BS!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

what i refered to is what was posted. But since you are a total Remington expert I will let you handle this. I'm not one to spread rumors, or spread BS. I posted what I read. I do not know how to post a link, and it is not needed. I persoanlly couldn't give a sh++ what gun you or anyone else has. If you have one, and like it, and it functions fine, then that is great. I hope you continue to have great success with it.

I won't even begin to mention the problems we have had with a couple remington rifles.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> what i refered to is what was posted. But since you are a total Remington expert I will let you handle this. I'm not one to spread rumors, or spread BS. I posted what I read. I do not know how to post a link, and it is not needed. I persoanlly couldn't give a sh++ what gun you or anyone else has. If you have one, and like it, and it functions fine, then that is great. I hope you continue to have great success with it.
> 
> I won't even begin to mention the problems we have had with a couple remington rifles.


Good idea, let the people who know what they are talking about handle this....Remington thanks you.....


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Please go ahead and call the important people at Remington and have them come after me. You already know my name, if you would like I could give you my phone number. Know it all's like you make me sick


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, please post your phone number and address. I will forward your name, phone, address, and comments on to their legal department. Sucks to be caught lying red handed, doesn't it?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

not caught doing anything

Kelly Hannan 
4669 N. 8000 W. rd
Bonfield, il 60913

How's that smart a++ pass it on, I will be waiting for them to contact me.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelly Hannan said:


> not caught doing anything
> 
> Kelly Hannan
> 4669 N. 8000 W. rd
> ...


And phone number....really does suck to get lying huh?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I love my Remingtons, and own several. My favorite is my 870 Wingmaster Magnum. Built in 1954, I've been shooting it for 41 years, and it is my primary gun for all bird hunting.
Sounds to me like someone shared some "information" they had heard.....and that it might have not been completely accurate, but was offered for people to consider and investigate.
Jumping down their throat is just way overboard. I think the folks at Remington wear big boy pants and can handle their problems without self-appointed truth-cops.
Moderators: When do you step in?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Oldfire.

Phone number is off limits. I'm sure you can find it if it's that important. Just have Remington send me a letter and I will gladly and quickly call them back. I need to talk with them about a couple other issues anyway. Thanks Augusta!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

GR8 sorry for turning your post into such a circus. Some people just don't know when to quit.

For the record, I own 2 870's, one old one new, my wife has an 1100, stepson has an 1100,700(308), over/under(sold by Rem), other stepson's all have 870's. So as you can see I'm not anti Remington, I do not like the newer ones as well as the older ones, but not anti Remington


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Enough on this subject.Time to move on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, sorry to unlock this9even for a moment), but I want to make a comment. This is a good example of an uncalled for outburst and I think it's time to say good-bye to Augusta.


----------

